# mk6 stock boost



## AaronsMK6 (Jul 23, 2014)

hello i recently just installed the newsouth boost gauge on my 2010 mk6 gti. the cpu is stock and i have an aftermarket intake/exhaust, im pusing 10-12 psi and ive been getting alot of different answers. can anyone confirm if this is low or normal?


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

my mk6 has a new south gauge and indicates 10-12 psig on stock tune.


----------

